# Casseroll Challange



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The last time ComMUTter Wife was out of town ComMUTter Man built up a sweet Casseroll. All he has done so far is commute on the thing.

Nothing wrong with commuting you understand but what a bike like that needs is miles!


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

R u riding the casseroll in these pics- color looks different - ?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Todays forecast called for lows in the 30's and highs in the 30's. Freezing rain and hail starting around noon.

With the wife out of town again ComMUTter man agreed to meet us in the usual place and we would give him a rural tour of DC. He could only ride for a few hours but I figured that would be enough for one of our favorite bad weather loops on a whole mess of rarely visited MUTs north and east of downtown. 

But first a lap or 2 of the Arboretum.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It was cold, it was damp, the MUTs were empty.

Good riding indeed.

ComMUTter Man decided it is almost as good as commuting.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We managed to get in most of the ride before we felt the first drops.......

Just about that time we hit downtown where Miss M and ComMUTter Man took turns running reds. Then it was time to work.

Casseroll-not just for commuting any more!


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

very nice. are those fenders the road or touring (35mm/45mm) sized Cascadias? my pacer needs better coverage and those look good.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Todays forecast called for lows in the 30's and highs in the 30's. Freezing rain and hail starting around noon.
> 
> ComMUTter man agreed to meet us in the usual place and we would give him a rural tour of DC. He could only ride for a few hours but I figured that would be enough for one of our favorite bad weather loops on a whole mess of rarely visited MUTs north and east of downtown.
> 
> But first a lap or 2 of the Arboretum.


The old sandstone columns from the East Front of the Capitol are one of my favorite off the beaten path sights in DC.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigman said:


> R u riding the casseroll in these pics- color looks different - ?


The Casseroll belongs to ComMUTter Man. Miss M was riding one of her green fixtes, I was riding a blue gearie.

Steel all around.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Since it wasn't really raining yet Miss M decided we should get in some more miles. We rode down to Old Town where we both realized we were starving. No problem when you are in the city........ :thumbsup: 

I wanted to check out the trains at the Botanical Garden-just about the best around and getting better every year.

Then we cruised home the long way enjoying the empty MUTs (nothing like temps in the 30's and the threat of rain to keep the mommies boys home). About a mile from home it finally quit spitting and started to rain for real.

Good timing and a nice winter ride. Can't wait for it to get really cold and the snow that comes with slightly cooler temps.

Miss M couldn't understand why when she asked what I wanted for dinner I said, "A casseroll sounds good!"  

MB1
Hungry Winter Boy


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice stuff. I want pics of you buying the Christmas tree and hauling via bike.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

dude, that pic with the leaves is trippy!!!


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Really like the photos. Hopefully I will score a Casseroll SS for Christmas, last year it was a Chili Con Crosso. I think I have been good this year.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Tell him the Casseroll looks great. Looks like it was a good ride.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

That pic of the leaves is awesome. Was that done using the blur-tool in PS?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

superjohnny said:


> That pic of the leaves is awesome. Was that done using the blur-tool in PS?


That was done with the "OMG I'm going to slip and fall on these [email protected] wet leaves while I am holding onto the [email protected] camera instead of the [email protected] bars" tool on the bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

blackhat said:


> very nice. are those fenders the road or touring (35mm/45mm) sized Cascadias? my pacer needs better coverage and those look good.


35mm, they seemed plenty wide for a road bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Nice stuff. I want pics of you buying the Christmas tree and hauling via bike.


Ain't likely to happen this year-we are off to Florida for some riding from Christmas thru early January. I am sure you could do a forum search and find one of my pix from years past..


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

MB1 said:


> 35mm, they seemed plenty wide for a road bike.


thanks for looking into that. I tried a 45mm on my pacer last night but I'd have to attack it with a dremel to make it work. I think Ill get some 35mm cascadias, just wish they made them in hi vis yellow.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

MB1 said:


> That was done with the "OMG I'm going to slip and fall on these [email protected] wet leaves while I am holding onto the [email protected] camera instead of the [email protected] bars" tool on the bike.


I thought that looked like the all too familiar downward spiral of an impending crash. Very cool pic - hope you didn't actually go down!


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

bigrider said:


> Nice stuff. I want pics of you buying the Christmas tree and hauling via bike.


from the surly <a href="https://www.surlybikes.com/surlyblog.html">blog</a>

<img src="https://www.surlybikes.com/uploaded_images/Jack-044-702304.jpg">


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

blackhat said:


> from the surly <a href="https://www.surlybikes.com/surlyblog.html">blog</a>
> 
> <img src="https://www.surlybikes.com/uploaded_images/Jack-044-702304.jpg">



Thank you.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm gald CommuterMan doesn't mind the pics of him getting PWNT by MissM.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> I'm gald CommuterMan doesn't mind the pics of him getting PWNT by MissM.


Yea I totally missed that the first time around. Sweet pic of MissM takin' it to 'em on what looks like a decent little climb.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*We don't ride that way, no one got PWNT*



DrRoebuck said:


> I'm gald CommuterMan doesn't mind the pics of him getting PWNT by MissM.


Now it is true that Miss M isn't big into slowing down and waiting but she doesn't drop the hammer either.

The three of us had a nice enjoyable ride together.

BTW ComMUTter Man did the honorable thing when he saw Miss M riding fixed and didn't shift much if at all the whole day. I've ridden enough with her to ride as normal and shift or not as needed-no reason to kill myself and try to take pix too......


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

blackhat said:


> from the surly <a href="http://www.surlybikes.com/surlyblog.html">blog</a>


and another from BSNYC
<center><img src="http://bp0.blogger.com/_wb8bAl1P-N0/R1lvHdac0OI/AAAAAAAABYM/dHysbhQZjpE/s400/christmas+tree+bike.JPG">


----------



## longhaultrucker (Feb 19, 2007)

commuterman,love your salsa!

man,i delivered to the public school warehouse off us 50 and bladensburg in dc yesturday,before reloadin to get home last nite!i really miss not bein a "longhaultrucker" most of this year,cause i commuted to work via my SS every day:cryin: !you have a beautiful city to ride,congrads!:thumbsup: 

steve


----------

